# Wolę...



## slavic_one

Dzień dobry!
Nie wiem jak będzie bezkolicznik tego słowa (wolić?), ale na przykład.:
Ja wolę samochód (niż samolot).

Ja to pojąłem jak "bardziej lubię samochód (niż samolot)".
Czy to jest tak, lub źle pojąłem?

Jeżeli to tak, co znaczy "Nie wolę.."?


----------



## przemo84

*woleć* to bezokolicznik

woleć wg. słownika PWN to *bardziej lubić*

Szczerze, nie przypominam sobie, kiedy ostatni raz słyszałem ten czasownik w negacji [z *nie*].

Generalnie stosuje się go w takich porównaniach, których przykład wymieniłeś.


----------



## slavic_one

Miślałeś jak "Nie wolę samolot"?
Ale to nie cała informacja, a dziwnie mi brzmy "Nie wolę samolot niż samochód".

Dziękuję


----------



## SYLVIU

Nigdy nie słyszałam, żeby można było użyć czasownik "woleć" w takiej negacji -> "Nie wolę.." 
Natomiast możesz powiedzieć na przykład: "Wolałbym nie lecieć samolotem tylko pojechać samochodem".
Czyli konstrukcja byłaby: wolę nie +czasownik


----------



## slavic_one

Też mnie to dziwne jest, dla tego pytam. Ale może ja tego źle usłyszałem. :/


----------



## .Jordi.

Zgadzam się z Sylviu, jednak zdarza się często usłyszeć nie + wolę, tylko że wtedy towarzyszy temu pauza, np.:
_
— Kupić ci, synku, lokomotywę czy samochodzik?
— Nie, wolę samolot...

_A że Polacy mówią dość szybko, to mogłeś nie zauważyć tej pauzy, i stąd Twoje zdziwienie.


----------



## slavic_one

Aha, to je mi jaśnie, dzięki


----------



## przemo84

slavic_one said:


> Dzień dobry!
> Nie wiem jak będzie bezkolicznik tego słowa (wolić?), ale na przykład.:
> Ja wolę samochód (niż samolot).



I jeszcze jedna ważna informacja.

Raczej nie powiesz nigdy "*Ja wolę* samochód" tylko "*Wolę* samochód" - czasownik praktycznie zawsze mówi nam, o której osobie mówimy - jedynym wyjątkiem to 3. osoba liczby pojedynczej [on, ona, ono] oraz liczby mnogiej [oni, one] (czasem jest taka sama forma dla tych osób i trzeba powiedzieć o kogo chodzi), choć i tak często z kontekstu to wynika, o kogo chodzi.


----------



## slavic_one

przemo84 said:


> I jeszcze jedna ważna informacja.
> 
> Raczej nie powiesz nigdy "*Ja wolę* samochód" tylko "*Wolę* samochód" - czasownik praktycznie zawsze mówi nam, o której osobie mówimy - jedynym wyjątkiem to 3. osoba liczby pojedynczej [on, ona, ono] oraz liczby mnogiej [oni, one] (czasem jest taka sama forma dla tych osób i trzeba powiedzieć o kogo chodzi), choć i tak często z kontekstu to wynika, o kogo chodzi.



Tak, to samo jak w reszty słowianskich języków.
Ale dziękuję za uwagu.


----------



## JakubikF

Tak na marginesie - zależy jakie języki rozważasz. Języki wschodniosłowiańskie wymagają zawsze użycia zaimka "ja, ty, on, ona itd." szczególnie w czasie przeszłym i przyszłym.


----------



## daauyi

przemo84 said:


> I jeszcze jedna ważna informacja.
> 
> Raczej nie powiesz nigdy "*Ja wolę* samochód" tylko "*Wolę* samochód" - czasownik praktycznie zawsze mówi nam, o której osobie mówimy - jedynym wyjątkiem to 3. osoba liczby pojedynczej [on, ona, ono] oraz liczby mnogiej [oni, one] (czasem jest taka sama forma dla tych osób i trzeba powiedzieć o kogo chodzi), choć i tak często z kontekstu to wynika, o kogo chodzi.



Nie do konca...

dialog:
"- Wolę Nokię od Ericssona.
 - Ja wolę Ericssona."


----------



## majlo

W tym przypadku "ja" służy podkreśleniu, że "ja", a nie kto inny. Poza tego typu wyjątkami, w języku polskim podmiotu w mowie się nie używa.


----------



## Maks

Jeśli chodzi o samo znaczenie słowa "woleć", które dobrze zrozumiałeś, to może dodatkowo poże Ci informacja, że na angielski przetłumaczymy to w tym kontekście jako: _I prefer car to plane._


----------



## Maks

Tak jak juz wszyscy napisali, nie używamy tego czasownika z negacją, ale wydaje mi się, że można go zanegować wtedy kiedy ktoś nam coś narzuca/imputuje:
_-Przecież ty wolisz iść do kina / Przecież ty wolisz hebatę_
_-Ja wcale nie wolę iść do kina, wolę iść do teatru / Ja wcale nie wolę herbaty, wolę kawę_

Czyli w połączeniu ze słowem _wcale_ ta negacja nie brzmi tak źle.


----------



## xpictianoc

Cześć wszystkim! 
Zdravo slavic one  

Drago mi je da se interesujes za poljski jezik. Pitas sta znaci woleć? Nisam siguran da dobro to ti objasnim. Pa woleć znaci vise voljeti ili preferirati.  Poljski glagol woleć ne znaci isto sta hrvatski voljeti. Voljeti znaci manje vise "kochać, lubić". 

a)Ides u kino? --------------- Idziesz do kina?
b)Vise volim ići u kazaliste ----Wolę iść do teatru

nadam se da sad razumijes  oprosi moj hrvatski ali ucim ga samo pol god. 

pozdrav!


----------

